# 2018 Rogue SV Automatic Braking false alarm in parking garage



## rxsamg (Feb 27, 2018)

Has anyone had this experience?

Yesterday we were driving in a large parking garage and the car suddenly went into emergency braking mode as we traveled over a particular area of the garage. Scared the hell out of us since it sounded like we drove over something when the car was actually pulsing the brakes. I checked & there was nothing around. So the investigative part of me tried driving the same part of he garage & replicated the incident. The ONLY thing that I could see different about that part of the garage was a foot wide metal beam on the ground which the front tires came to rest on both times. I first thought it could be low beams in the garage but it didn't appear particularly lower in that area. My wife (her car) wants to turn emergency braking off whenever she goes into a public garage, however that would likely be a location that it's benefits could be beneficial.

Any thoughts?


----------



## XS222 (Mar 23, 2018)

rxsamg said:


> Has anyone had this experience?
> 
> Yesterday we were driving in a large parking garage and the car suddenly went into emergency braking mode as we traveled over a particular area of the garage. Scared the hell out of us since it sounded like we drove over something when the car was actually pulsing the brakes. I checked & there was nothing around. So the investigative part of me tried driving the same part of he garage & replicated the incident. The ONLY thing that I could see different about that part of the garage was a foot wide metal beam on the ground which the front tires came to rest on both times. I first thought it could be low beams in the garage but it didn't appear particularly lower in that area. My wife (her car) wants to turn emergency braking off whenever she goes into a public garage, however that would likely be a location that it's benefits could be beneficial.
> 
> Any thoughts?


i had a similar situation happen to me, but i was crossing over a small bridge that ran over multiple train tracks. there's 2 cases already this year on the NHTSA site, and i'm planning on adding to it. (sorry about the wacky link, the system won't let me post a real link)

nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/NISSAN/ROGUE/SUV/AWD#complaints


----------

